# Outside vomiting?



## RiverSong (May 6, 2015)

I'm a fairly new owner and tried to take my hedgehog Maeve outside because she doesn't do much I've noticed so I saw that as soon as I would set her on the ground she'd start eating the grass and I didn't think anything of it and before I made sure that where I am they don't spray anything on the area but once she'd eat some about a minute later she would start to lick her behind, or so I tought, and would throw up on herselfSo I washed her off and whatever didn't think much about it but today I took her out and she did it again but instead of the usual green it was brown that she was spitting up so I'm assuming that was more food coming up than grass. I tried to stop her, moving her and kinda poking her lightly but she would keep going, even after i pushed her over to where she was on her back still throwing up on her rear, so I just let her and immediately. Took her inside to wash her and put her back in her cage.she has never vomited in her cage or ever actually! It's only when I take her out and I've only taken her out those two times! Any ideas on why she's doing this? Or what may be causing it? I just wanna make sure she's not sick or something idk


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

She wasn't vomitting, she was anointing. It's a very common hedgehog behavior. When they smell or taste something new that really interests them, they get it into their mouth then start salivating and work it into a foam. Then they use their tongue to put the foam all over their back. When hedgehogs anoint, they do get very into it and usually don't pay attention to outside stimuli.

No one is REALLY sure why they do it, there are a few theories. But very normal, not sick.


----------



## RiverSong (May 6, 2015)

Thank you!!! I honestly thought something was wrong with her! Thank you again sooooo much


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I would not let your hedgie eat grass even if you think if hasn't been sprayed. There's just too much risk of them picking up something harmful by anything that has been there before them.


----------

